# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My aquarium 300l



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi,
I'd like to present my aquarium to you. Let me know what you think about it; what shall I change in it?My aquarium 300l

----------------
I don't speak English.
Jacek Pawlowski
http://www.akwariumjacka.neostrada.pl/

[This message was edited by Jacek Pawlowski on Wed March 24 2004 at 12:32 AM.]


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi,
I'd like to present my aquarium to you. Let me know what you think about it; what shall I change in it?My aquarium 300l

----------------
I don't speak English.
Jacek Pawlowski
http://www.akwariumjacka.neostrada.pl/

[This message was edited by Jacek Pawlowski on Wed March 24 2004 at 12:32 AM.]


----------



## trenac

Very nice...I like your background, stone layout and contrast of your red plants. I don't see anything to change.

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer

YOu may want to work on hiding the hardware but otherwise its a wonderful tank.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi
Thanks for all the comments. 
I'll show you the changes made to the tank soon.

----------------
I don't speak English.
Jacek Pawlowski
http://www.akwariumjacka.neostrada.pl/


----------



## ScottH.

Very nice tank. You have really good growth in there.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi
This is a new photo of my aquarium after the changes.My aquarium 300l - 17-03-2004

[This message was edited by Jacek Pawlowski on Tue March 23 2004 at 04:04 AM.]


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jacek Pawlowski:
> Hi
> This is a new photo of my aquarium after the changes.http://republika.pl/akwariumjacka/images/panorama12.jpg


Hi 
This foto is not actual becouse I have made some changes.A new photo of my aquarium is cooming soon









A new foto of my aquarium

[This message was edited by Jacek Pawlowski on Wed March 24 2004 at 12:34 AM.]


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi
This is my aquariumwith three new species of plants, that is :
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticilata(Ludwigia spec."Cuba"),Rotala sp."Nanjenshan"(Mayaca sellowiana,Limnophila aromatica.








How do you like it now? Has it become more beautiful?
At present I have the following species of plants in my aquarium:
1. Glossostigma elatinoides
2. Rotala macrandra
3. Echinodorus parviflorus "Tropica"
4. Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green"
5. Rotala rotundifolia
6. Echinodorus Uruguayensis "Horemanii"
7. Ludwigia arcuata
8. Heteranthera zosterifolia
9. Microsorum pteropus 
10. Rotala rotundifolia "Green" 
11. Hemianthus callitrichoides 
12. Lobelia cardinalis
13. Eleocharis acicularis
14.Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis 
15.Cryptocoryne beckettii var. petchii
16.Hygrophila polysperma"gold-braun" -?? 
and a new plant
17.Ludwigia inclinata var. verticilata(Ludwigia spec."Cuba")
18.Rotala sp."Nanjenshan"(Mayaca sellowiana) 
19.Limnophila aromatica
I also want to add one or two more species of plants, one of them will certainly be Rotala walichii. Then the name The Rotal Garden will surely suit my aquarium.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

Hi
A new foto:My aqua:17-04-2004.


----------



## Leopardess

Looking good







That glosso has grown in nicely and that red is amazing









Your stargrass looks like it's awfully happy, too!

Fish look nice and vibrant.


----------



## tsunami06

You have a beautiful tank. I hope you enter it into the Aquabotanic contest.

Carlos


----------



## hobbydud

That's absolutely lovely,

Where do we see the hemianthus?

Allen.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

> quote:
> 
> Leopardess,tsunami06 & hobbydud


Thank you for your opinions










> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by hobbydud:
> Where do we see the hemianthus?


Here can you see Hemianthus, and in the tank it's situated on the left by the front window.
h.callitrichoides


----------



## hobbydud

Hi,

I can see a big '?' - question mark,
Can't really see a close up of the hemianthus,

Allen.


----------



## ScottH.

Jacek, 
Every time I see your tank's new update I am amazed with how much better it looks each time. Every picture gets better and better.


----------



## hobbydud

OK I see it now,

So green!!! It's a beauty! 

So what would be the main differences between this callitrichoides and the micranthemoides? Do you plan to have all the forground covered with this thing?

Allen.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by hobbydud:
> So what would be the main differences between this callitrichoides and the micranthemoides? Do you plan to have all the forground covered with this thing?


Callitichoides is much much smaller than micranthemoides.Yes , my plan is to cover all foreground with callatrichoides like now I have with glossostigmia


----------



## Robert Hudson

Very nice indeed!


----------



## enigma

Tank looks very nice ! Especially red plants are really fantastically colourful. Im glad that we live in the same country.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

I would like to introduce you my new aquascape - a new foto - day 37.








Unfotrunately SAE are eating java moss and rotala walichii. I tried to catch them but I can`t . To finish my aquascape I need some more anubias, hemianthus callitrichoides and Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis 53B". I The final effect will be gained at the end of August


----------



## Cipla

It looks very neat ! 

What are those small plants in the foreground?


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Cipla:
> It looks very neat !
> 
> What are those small plants in the foreground?


Hey
Thank's 
It's Hemianthus callitichoides.
Tank Update :


----------

